# [Mise en garde] Clé USB Corsair.

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerais vous mettre en garde concernant les clés USB Corsair.

En effet, j'ai le malheur d'avoir une Flash Voyager 16 Gig et elle refuse de fonctionner sous Linux.

Il parraît que Corsair a toujours des problèmes avec Linux...

De plus, la 16 Gig n'est pas super rapide, car c'est pas le même type de mémoire que la 8 Gig ou carrément la Flash Voyager GT.

Malgré les specs sur le site...

Il y a de gros problème de performance quand il y a beaucoup de fichiers à transférer.

Bref, c'est à éviter...en tout cas la 16 Gig.

Est-ce que la série Flash Voyager GT fonctionne mieux ?

Le gars de Corsair m'a dit d'utiliser Vista pour avoir des performances optimales...j'ai dit j'ai pas le choix, car elle fonctionne pas votre clé sur Linux.

http://www.asktheramguy.com/v3/showthread.php?t=61435&highlight=Flash+Voyager+16G

Bref, comme on dit au Québec, je me suis pincer...bref je me suis fait fourrer.

[EDIT] Il y a quelqu'un qui l'a fait fonctionner sur le kernel 2.6.22, je vais m'essayer ce soir  :Smile:  [/EDIT]

----------

## Scullder

J'avais jamais entendu parler de ce problème mais donne nous des nouvelles ^^ ça m'intéresse.

----------

## ghoti

Oui, des détails surtout : elle est vue comment par le système ?

----------

## d2_racing

Elle donne une erreur d'adresse mémoire et une erreur du genre cannot adress IRQ...error -32.Last edited by d2_racing on Fri Aug 24, 2007 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Ça donne ceci quand je la branche :

```

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-5: device descriptor read/64, error -32

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-5: device not accepting address 7, error -32

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-5: device not accepting address 8, error -32

```

----------

## d2_racing

Bonne nouvelle, ça fontionne avec 2.6.22-gentoo-r5  :Smile: 

```

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Corsair  Flash Voyager    1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 31457280 512-byte hardware sectors (16106 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 31457280 512-byte hardware sectors (16106 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut 

Je viens porter le "contre exemple"... j'utilise une corsair flash voyager de 2 Go depuis plus d 1 an sans le moindre problème et avec des perf bluffantes par rapport aux clés "noname"

----------

## anigel

Huh... Je suis plus que surpris...

Mon labo bosse à 90% sous Linux et les clefs que j'ai commandé sont toutes des Corsair justement. Les 2 miennes sont deux modèles de 2 et 4 Go, et je n'ai rencontré aucun souci... Pas de plaintes non plus côté utilisateurs, donc j'en déduis que ça marche ?

Tu as pu tester ta clef à fond sous Windows ? Elle marche bien ?

----------

## d2_racing

Bon,  moi contrairement aux autres clé USb qu'on a, genre des corsairs Flash Voyager GT 1 Gig,2 Gig et des sandisk à la tonne des titanium...512 meg,1gig,2 gig et 4 gig, dans KDE on a un icône clé USB.

Par contre, avec la Flash Voyager 16 Gig, c'est un icône à la IPod à place.

De plus, selon theramguy...le forum de Corsair, c'est normal que la 16 Gig soit beaucoup plus lente qu'un Flash Voyager ou une Flash Voyager GT, car physiquement c'est pas du tout la même mémoire et ils ont fait un compromis entre vitesse vs stockage.

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens de tester quelque chose.

3 fichier ISO qui totalise 1.5 Gig.

La Sandisk Titatium 2 gig fait du 12-13 meg/sec.

La Corsair Flash Voyager 16 Gig fait du 6-7 meg/sec.

Donc,physiquement la mémoire en écrire est plus lente.Last edited by d2_racing on Sun Aug 26, 2007 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GaMeS

J'ai une clef USB Corsair 1Go que je possède depuis plus de 3 ans maintenant. Aucun problème sous Linux.

----------

## d2_racing

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> J'ai une clef USB Corsair 1Go que je possède depuis plus de 3 ans maintenant. Aucun problème sous Linux.

 

La 16 gig a une nouvelle sorte de mémoire et c'est pour ça que le kernel donne une erreur. Le kernel 2.6.22-Gentoo-r5 corrige le tout.

----------

## d2_racing

La version Corsair Voyager GT 8 Gig fonctionne nickel  :Smile: 

----------

